# NPD Free The Tone



## 1198SP (Mar 1, 2014)

Well the Flight Time arrived yesterday. First job was to update the firmware to fix a noise issue in the modulation section. Second job was testing the iPad midi interface that I built which looks rather basic but it works.
Third what does it sound like? It is a very nice sounding delay, maybe a little sweeter than the Providence Chrono Delay, hard to judge between the two of them.
For now I think I'm going to run the T-Rex Replica with the Boss CE-2 on the left, and run the Providence and Flight Time in series on the right. The Stereo WET seems to do a fantastic job summing the signals back together and adding a little reverb when needed.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a wonderfully echoed signal.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

How would you compare it to the SDD 3000? I think you owned that one as well.


----------



## 1198SP (Mar 1, 2014)

They are both very good delays, both very good at what the do. The SDD has more options and is more versatile, stereo in/out, more delay types, settings for left and right delays. The Flight Time does one thing and does it really well. 
I like the Flight Time more for the simple fact it does not have the SDD Preamp.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

You sounds like a delay-aholic!!!Nice unit tought.Congrats!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Ha ha. That is why I like the SDD pedal. But I am still interested in the flight time to pair with the Korg. Just wish the flight time was stereo.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Who did you buy the FTT flight time from? Are there any dealers in Canada?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like it would be pretty cool.Enjoy!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice. I would love to try one of those. And an SDD...


----------



## 1198SP (Mar 1, 2014)

Tapestry Music is a dealer, don't know if they have any though. I bought mine from Ampheadz in Texas.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I put my order in with rogue guitar shop. Gave me a little discount and free shipping. The exchange rate hurts me in the bum. Looking forwar to it. Sold the timeline to get it. Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

So what what did you replace your flight time delay with? The DIG?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How would this stack up to the flashback X4? I finally tried to edit things via their toneprint editor, apparently I'm not savvy anymore haha. Though I did save some cool ones that may replace a patch.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think the free the tone has near the versatility of the flashback. It does digital delay well and that's it's gig. You won't get analog or tape sounds out of it. Depends on what you want. All the controls are on the face of the pedal rather than in the tone print software.


----------

